# I love this tank too. . .29G planted SA



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi group,

Just wanted to share some pictures of my 29G planted SA tank. This tank is such an easy keeper and a joy to watch! Comments welcomed . . .

Full tank:



















The plants:




























Angelfish:



















Rainbow Shark:










Rummy Noses (can you spot the oto?):


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

Beautiful plants! Do you have CO2?


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

The angel looks good and so do your plants!


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Otto's on the plant to the right


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments and good job finding the oto! I like to play 'where's waldo' looking for them among the plants.



Laurel said:


> Do you have CO2?


No I don't. For lighting I have a Life Glo 2 20watt bulb in the canopy and for extra nutrients use root fertilizer tabs. I am happy with the simplicity and the plants do well enough for me.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

They look fantastic for no CO2. Are you not using excel either? I'm very impressed!


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Laurel said:


> Are you not using excel either?


I have Seachem's Flourish on hand, but rarely use it. Sometimes after I used it I would notice burnt leaves on my java fern. I think adding the nutrients into the water column threw off my simple equation of lighting=co2=nutrients. I have learned that increasing only one part of the equation, i.e. fertilizer, without increasing the others makes for problems.

I do use the Flourish Tabs in the substrate- especially under the swords- every three months.

I thank my fish as they do the rest by simply being there. That's part of what I love about planted aquariums- the full circle that the plants and fish give each other- if that makes sense. . .


----------

